# Calling all Bottecchia experts!



## Green Machine (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello, I'm hoping the Bottecchia community experts can help me identify the model of this beauty. It's an '80s vintage model made with Columbus SLX tubing and fitted with a Campy Record gruppo (except for a Shimano rear derailleur) and Campy Omega Wheels in pristine condition, which I'm about to put up for sale. Cheers! Richard


----------

